# keeps throwing the belt? what is the secrete to keep it on?



## Submariner (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a troy lawn tractor that keeps throwing the belt or cutting it. I know that I have put the damn thing on 15 times and gone thru at least 4 belts. 

What am I not doing right?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
I am far from expert!!! does mower deck show design how to install the belt? cut there be build up of debris around pulley?Is there adjustment spring maybe weak?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Holy S... MINE does the SAME THING.. got it last xmas from an OLD GUY that TOLD ME it did it & THATS WHY he was getting rid of it..
I'v searched the MDL & SN of the machine.. keep getting the SAME belt #..?? there has to be a solution??!! I was just about to pull the trigger on a "Kevlar belt" & was told/ "advised" not too..
Mine doesn't cut the belt.. just throws it.. I get just 2-3 cuts from a new one & THATS IT.. 40.00 down the drain..


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

I find a lot of times a good cleaning goes a long way. Do the blades spin freely? Can you take it apart some and douch it out with some gumout and regress it. Check for play or bent pullys . Does it viberate excessively?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

are any of the belt guards missing, maybe the belt is vibrating like the strings on a banjo while paying "Devil went down to Georgia". The belt on my simplicity super chief would fly off and get frayed, then I noticed that some how one of the belt routing guards (L shaped bent steel loop) was on the wrong side of the pulley, fixed it changed the belt and it never happened again.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 8, 2016)

i have redone the guards, cleaned the pulleys up, made sure the tensioner are moving adn the springs seems to be strong enough. 

how do you tell if you have the belt at the right tension at the main pulley or the adjust ment under the tractor from the tractor to the deck.( the bar with a triangle on the end)?


----------



## Submariner (Apr 8, 2016)

I have put new blades on it


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I'd check pulley alignment. If you can get one in there, set a straight edge across the pulleys and see if there is any offset.


----------



## cedars (May 14, 2015)

Stronger spring on the idler pulley did it for my Ariens. Try belts from an industrial supply shop if you are paying dealer / stealer prices


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

..& I'm a mechanic!! & cant figure THIS ONE out.. lol
NORMALLY it just throws it off the RIGHT side "idler".. I shut it off, pull the belt between the L rod guard & keep going till next time..
but when the wife get her a** on it, she throws it so bad I have to get tools out to remove the OUTSIDE pulley guard to put it back on..
I even bent the L rod closer to the pulley, thinking THAT might keep it on?? NOPE..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll take another stab at this...is the deck level and pulley?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The rain has been so bad here for the last 10 days, I haven't had time to fool w/ it..
BUT THANK YOU for the suggestions..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK guys, this worked for me on my Rhino TM100 finish mower. Don't know if it will work for you. My problem was my $90 belts would jump off the pulleys, and inevitably get damaged getting caught up between pulleys. I made a new tension spring anchor and added over an inch of tension spring stretch. That belt hasn't jumped off since. It's been doing fine for about 2 years. And I can cut heavy grass with no problem.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That sounds like the easiest fix Bales.. THAT I can do..[try] I'll bet it works..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How's your cut? Sometimes it is easy to install a belt backwards on the mower pulley. Throws it out of alignment with the idler and could cause the belt to give you fits. Don't ask me how I know this!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

"I" cut the grass this last time.. & guess what ?? It only threw it ONCE.. 5 seconds later & I'm running again..
HHMMM.. I think she's cutting at MACH 5 & I cut at a snails pace & enjoy the scenery.
+ I don't wanna spill my drink.. lol


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

thepumpguysc said:


> "I" cut the grass this last time.. & guess what ?? It only threw it ONCE.. 5 seconds later & I'm running again..
> HHMMM.. I think she's cutting at MACH 5 & I cut at a snails pace & enjoy the scenery.
> + I don't wanna spill my drink.. lol


I hear that. I cut grass because I enjoy the seat time. Gives me time to meditate! I have two different mowers that I use based on where I'm mowing.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Too fast of a ground speed,and a weak tensioner will throw a belt on engagement,or,when it gets a heavy load(tall grass).
It causes thee blades to slow,or stop,for a second,and forms a slack area,letting it jump off the pulley.
Mowing in tall grass,should be done at a slow speed,and make sure the tensioner is working properly,as well as having sharp blades.


----------



## Joemowey (Jun 4, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> Holy S... MINE does the SAME THING.. got it last xmas from an OLD GUY that TOLD ME it did it & THATS WHY he was getting rid of it..
> I'v searched the MDL & SN of the machine.. keep getting the SAME belt #..?? there has to be a solution??!! I was just about to pull the trigger on a "Kevlar belt" & was told/ "advised" not too..
> Mine doesn't cut the belt.. just throws it.. I get just 2-3 cuts from a new one & THATS IT.. 40.00 down the drain..


----------



## Joemowey (Jun 4, 2018)

Something is heating up,seizing, out of alignment, or a belt Guide is loose- My thoughts would be to Operate the Mower until a odor could be detected, or Heat build up could be determined. You can feel either ( You know that) ---( I can to, but the following proves I don't take the time) Mandrels can seize , and loose idlers can throw belts? ( You know that) Here is My case-- I just burned a drive belt on a kubota t1460-Because I was too lazy/hyper to get off the thing and check the belt though I could smell rubber.Now I'm paying for a new belt, Dollars wasted by a dummy,, Me---Trash was culprit.


----------



## Debra (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a craftsman 54" the belt keeps coming off, it will stay on when the deck is is on 7, but if I lower it down anymore, the belt comes off. Any suggestions? I've hone through 2 belts in a week


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm no expert but I'd check for bad bearings, sloppy idler pulley and week tension spring.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The problem w/ mine was the previous owner bought the wrong belt.. so when it burnt up, "I" was buying the same P# belt & the vicious circle continued.. Lol
Until I looked it up on the web.. I was actually looking for the "belt routing" & found out he had routed the belt WRONG & the WRONG P# belt..
Once I got THAT figured out, it was smooth sailing..


----------



## Debra (Jul 31, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> The problem w/ mine was the previous owner bought the wrong belt.. so when it burnt up, "I" was buying the same P# belt & the vicious circle continued.. Lol
> Until I looked it up on the web.. I was actually looking for the "belt routing" & found out he had routed the belt WRONG & the WRONG P# belt..
> Once I got THAT figured out, it was smooth sailing..


I actually bought both belts from sears parts direct, so I know it's the right belt, and was sent a diagram of how the belt goes. Thanks for your reply though. Looks like it's going in the shop because I've already spent over $200 in parts and it honestly can't costs much more to get it fixed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are, or should be belt guides or belt keepers by the pulleys that should help keep the belts on. Are any of yours busted off perhaps?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I think the co. name is PartsTree that has all the complete break downs of the mowers..
EVERY NUT & BOLT.. its best if u have the model #.. IDK if deere puts them under the seat like everone else.??
But it would show u if your missing a guard.. GOOD THINKIN there POGOBill


----------



## Debra (Jul 31, 2019)

Yeah actually replaced that as well. It only has one.


pogobill said:


> There are, or should be belt guides or belt keepers by the pulleys that should help keep the belts on. Are any of yours busted off perhaps?


----------

